# Landscaping



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I noticed under the "Home, Yard and Workshop Display" forum title is says "show off your latest landscaping project" so here is mine. There is an area on my property that has some rock out croppings. It has been neglected for years as you cant mow it. I thought it would look nice to expose the rock and clean the area up some. Ill get some before pics of the parts I havent touched yet later for comparison sake but here is a small protion that Ive cleaned out. It would have been difficult to walk through before I started. Some areas are completely entangled in buck brush, bush honeysuckle, multi foral rose bushes, briars, down branches, wild grape vines, etc. Its going to be rough going. The rock out cropping extends some 150 yards plus or minus some. Ill update as I proceed. Took a week to clean up this part.


























Judging by the hole in this rock water must have ran through this area a million years ago ??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I must admit, I'm pretty impressed with Missouri. Nice country there. Do you ever worry about flooding? Is that one of those states that flood a lot or am I thinking of Mississippi?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just looked you up on the big map. You're in tornado alley, but you still got a house and trees, so I guess they don't hit that often.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I must admit, I'm pretty impressed with Missouri. Nice country there. Do you ever worry about flooding? Is that one of those states that flood a lot or am I thinking of Mississippi?


The Missouri river bottom has been known to flood and there are some localized area that flood but I dont have a problem with flooding here. I live in a higher part of the county. 



tractor beam said:


> Just looked you up on the big map. You're in tornado alley, but you still got a house and trees, so I guess they don't hit that often.


Tornados are always a concern but Ive had more damage from straight line winds and hail. Ive only seen one tornado in my life and it passed about four miles north of me. I do have friends who have lost homes and have seen the destruction tornados cause. Its not pretty. Seems like all parts of the country have there own perils be it wildfires, earthquakes, terrorist attacts, landslides, hurricanes, etc.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You got that right! We've had super high winds that have destroyed roofs and buildings, but we've floated by nicely every time. Always concerned about fires too.


----------

